# What Kind Of Lineup Would You Create For These Scenarios?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

::Jacked from another board:: Ok, here is the scenario, you can play "head coach" in this thread. Put in a lineup that you would use for these different type of units below. For example

*All Defense Unit*
PG-Collins
SG-Q
SF-Jefferies
PF-Balkman
C-Rose

*Create a unit with these different scenarios, you can pick just one or more and post the line up, and create your own unit if you like. *

Jump shooting unit, All defense unit, all scoring unit, all rebounding unit, all hustle unit, fastbreak unit, all clutch unit, 3 point shooting unit, all dunk unit, best ball movement unit.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Balkman at the 4?
And I hope that is not Jalen at the 5 :biggrin:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

this is tough to do with this team! jump shooting unit aaaaahhhh!

I'll try the *fast break unit...*

PG Marbury
SG Robinson
SF Crawford
PF Lee
C Jeffries


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> Balkman at the 4?
> And I hope that is not Jalen at the 5 :biggrin:


Balkman will be playing the 4 or 3 if needed, and I hope you don't think we have just one Rose on this team.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kitty said:


> ::Jacked from another board:: Ok, here is the scenario, you can play "head coach" in this thread. Put in a lineup that you would use for these different type of units below. For example
> 
> *All Defense Unit*
> PG-Collins
> ...



*Jump shooting unit*
Marbury
Crawford
Richardson
Lee
Frye

*All defense unit, * 
Robinson/Crawford
Jefferies
Richardson
Lee
Frye


*all scoring unit, * 
Marbury
Francis
Jefferies
Frye
Curry

*all rebounding unit, * 
Marbury
Francis
Richardson
Jefferies
Frye

*all hustle unit*, 
Robinson
Collins
Jefferies
Balkman
M.Rose

*fastbreak unit*,
Marbury
Crawford
Richardson
Jefferies
Frye

* all clutch unit, * 
Marbury
Crawford
J.Rose
Richardson
Frye

*best ball movement unit.*
Marbury
Crawford
Richardson
Lee
Frye

I'll elaborate on everything when I get the time. As for Kitty, interesting post.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

well i dont know about all these different lineups etc but i think you have to have a starting 5 in your head at the beginning of the season and these players must know they are the starters until otherwise notified.When you play a rotation system that changes unpredictably players never know when there next minutes are gonna come so have a tendency to play selfish basketball in order to grab the coaches eye etc.With an actual starting 5 position up for grabs,it causes the backups to work hard to get the spot and the starter equally as hard not to lose it,pride is a big factor in compettition sports,my starting 5 would be 

Marbury
Francis
Jeffries
Frye
Curry


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*All Defense unit* 
Marbury
Richardson
Jeffries
Lee
Frye

Nate Robinson may have exhibited better defense than Marbury for spurts, but I doubt he can keep it up for significant minutes. Steve Francis used to be a good defender when he felt like it. But I didn't see that last season. Collins may turn out to be a decent defender, but we've seen almost nothing of him, and rookies generally have a bit of trouble defensively.
Frye will most likely be better at guarding centers than Malik Rose.
Unfortunately, that's still a very weak defensive unit.


*All Rebounding unit* 
Francis
Richardson
Lee
Frye
Curry


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> *Jump shooting unit*
> Marbury
> Crawford
> Richardson
> ...


Please do elaborate, how would you put Marbury in an all clutch unit? The man has NEVER been clutch. As for your defense unit, even though people have said how much Crawford's gotten better and what not, I don't think he did so defensively, Nate doesn't get credit for defense either because I've never seen little Nate show enthusiasm for playing D.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Please do elaborate, how would you put Marbury in an all clutch unit? The man has NEVER been clutch. As for your defense unit, even though people have said how much Crawford's gotten better and what not, I don't think he did so defensively, Nate doesn't get credit for defense either because I've never seen little Nate show enthusiasm for playing D.



One moment stands out above all the rest and that is that buzzer beater against the Spurs in 2001. But that is not the point. Just because Marbury isn't a buzzer beater player does not mean he is not capable of making the plays to win games. Put the players around him and he'd have that chance. Would I have him take the last shot on the roster? No necessarily with Crawford being able to create so much space for himself but I would not rule out giving Marbury the ball. The man is a hell of an offensive player and if he doesn't take that last shot, he'd draw enough attention to free someone up to give them a good look. 

So yes, on to my all defense squad, do you have any suggestions of defensive PG's we have on the team? Last time I checked, we had no one with that pedigree so I went with the players that have the physical gifts to be solid defenders. Most of Crawford's defending in New York has come from the 2 guard spot where he is often overwhelmed by the strength at this position. At the point, he has the natural physical gifts I mentioned to effectively distract defenders. He's 6-5, quick laterally (but a bit slow to react) and has super long arms that may very well be the length of a man 6-9 (estimation, not fact) with the capability of deflecting passes and shots. As for Robinson, he is extremely quick and although he may not be a good defender he is certainly a pesky one which tenses up the offensive player. You get tense in this game, you make mistakes because you second guess your motions. During that time you think instead of react. The time it takes to think and react rather than just react causes a lap in time, the lap in time that one of the fastest guys in the league can and has exposed. Don't sleep on his skills because he's short or young.


----------

